# Top Water Frogs



## theyyounggun (Jun 26, 2012)

What are yalls favorite colors/brands of top waters?


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 26, 2012)

None.

I've never caught a fish off of any of the selection of frogs I have in my box.


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 27, 2012)

Forget about frogs, go to Tackle Warehouse and get the Firetiger Weed Demon. It's cheap, easy to walk, hook ups are easy, can be cast a mile, and it can be fished in the the thickest slop you can find. I always have one tied on for lily pads.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 27, 2012)

Reaction innovation's Swamp Donkey


I also use Zoom's Horney Toad with a Headcase weed guard (that is a great little invention)


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Reaction innovation's Swamp Donkey
> 
> 
> I also use Zoom's Horney Toad with a Headcase weed guard (that is a great little invention)



Link to the weed guard?


----------



## fish devil (Jun 28, 2012)

:twisted: I'm not really a big fan of frog fishing but when I do it, I like the plain old single hook Panther Martin frog. Color does not matter. I'm digging the Larry Dahlberg diving frog too.


Panther Martin.......


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 28, 2012)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Reaction innovation's Swamp Donkey
> ...





Hate to do this to you:

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Paycheck_Baits_Head_Case_5pk/descpage-PCBHC.html


----------



## dj722000 (Jul 5, 2012)

I like the Scum Frogs with white background and green coloring added and SPRO BronzeyeFrog65 Green Pumpkin and black ones, both frogs are double hooked. I personally feel it is a lot better hook up with double hooks. I just tried the Koppers Live Target and the first fish tore open the opening where the eye tie comes through, 3 fish after that just mangled it to a point it wont even float when it lands on the water. Waiting for a response back from Koppers for a replacement. Until then, I wont be buying no more of those for how fast it got destroyed for the price. Unfortunately, I liked them a lot and had good success with it in a short period of time I got to use it. Im hopeing for a good outcome to keep buying them.


----------



## 200racing (Jul 10, 2012)

academy has a hollow body spro knockoff for $4.


----------



## ElBote72 (Jul 20, 2012)

devilmutt,

I went to TW and looked up the Weed Demon - lots of positive comments on how much the fish hit it BUT, 
a lot also said that it wasn't easy to hook the fish (missed strikes). You seem to not have that problem. Is there any special technique you're using to overcome this?
Thanks for any info


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 21, 2012)

When I fish the Weed Demon I use a stiff rod, 65 pound braid, and I attempt to keep the slack out of the line. One the fish hits it I pause for a split second then slam the hooks home like I'm fishing a jig.

I fish this thing in pads that look thick enough to walk on so I do get some misses, but these are total misses by the bass. The Weed Demon will roll across the pads and the action will look terrible, but the bass will blast through to get at it. It works great In open water, or over milfoil beds and has a walk the dog action, but I like fishing pads with it.

For me, the hook up rate is great.

Small fish, but you can see the pads in the background.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 21, 2012)

devilmutt said:


> When I fish the Weed Demon I use a stiff rod, 65 pound braid, and I attempt to keep the slack out of the line. One the fish hits it I pause for a split second then slam the hooks home like I'm fishing a jig.
> 
> I fish this thing in pads that look thick enough to walk on so I do get some misses, but these are total misses by the bass. The Weed Demon will roll across the pads and the action will look terrible, but the bass will blast through to get at it. It works great In open water, or over milfoil beds and has a walk the dog action, but I like fishing pads with it.
> 
> ...



Sounds like I need to make a trip to the tackle store


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2012)

hadrcore devilmutt! :beer:


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 21, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> devilmutt said:
> 
> 
> > When I fish the Weed Demon I use a stiff rod, 65 pound braid, and I attempt to keep the slack out of the line. One the fish hits it I pause for a split second then slam the hooks home like I'm fishing a jig.
> ...


+1


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 22, 2012)

When I bass fished more a year or two ago, I had gotten to where I exclusively fished Ribbit Frogs (similar to a Horny Toad). I caught my biggest bass on artificials on a Mann's frog of some sort, but it didn't last long.


----------



## Recon (Aug 24, 2012)

Went out last night and spent an hour tossing a Booyah frog in dark green. 1 hookup and at least 7 misses. Had a great time. Used an Abu Garcia Vendetta, old Abu 5000 reel and 70 lb braid.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 14, 2012)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: I'm not really a big fan of frog fishing but when I do it, I like the plain old single hook Panther Martin frog. Color does not matter. I'm digging the Larry Dahlberg diving frog too.
> 
> 
> Panther Martin.......


I got the Larry Dahlberg froggy couple weeks ago and havent had a single blow-up at the darn thing, I've had better success with Stanley Ribbit and Zoom Horney Toad. The LD Frog does look great in the water so Im not giving up


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 14, 2012)

shamoo said:


> I got the Larry Dahlberg froggy couple weeks ago and havent had a single blow-up at the darn thing, I've had better success with Stanley Ribbit and Zoom Horney Toad. The LD Frog does look great in the water so Im not giving up




I had the same results - it is now buried in a box of forgotten tackle - kinda like the Island of Lost Lures


----------



## Nobody (Sep 24, 2012)

I increased my hook ups when I stopped looking at the bait while it was sitting still. It helps me feel the bite rather then see it. Great bait for pads. I use a black color because the water is stained where I fish.


----------



## maldo (Jun 16, 2013)

Caught this guy with the weed demon. I saw it jumping under a mat....Changed my lure out since this was the exact reason I bought it. Two throws in and he smoked it. I am definitely happy I bought the Weed Demon. It definitely moves some water when jerked correctly and seems easy to hook fish. I say it seems easy since I have only used it this one time.

 Weighed in at 4.6 8)


----------



## wingsnhammers (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, devilmutt, for talking so sweetly about that Weed Demon. It resulted in me "checking it out" at tackle warehouse. Unfortunately (for my wallet) I really did check it out along with another $48 worth of stuff so I could get the free shipping. It's all your fault. Just wanted you to know.


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 20, 2013)

You're welcome. Love the Weed Demon!


----------

